# Hey all, couple of questions.......



## crizzo357 (Apr 26, 2009)

Whats going on everyone, heres a little update.....the cab is set, fans,light,everything!! Also have 6 seeds that I put on a wet paper towel and put it in a dark closet, and so far 5 have cracked....i have 3 aurora indicas, 1 feminized G13 super skunk, 2 thai skunk. i hope good strains for my 1st grow. OK now i have AN sensi 2 part along with big bud powder...... anyone with any info on a nute schedule, it would be greatly appreciated. I was kinda confused on the AN website. I am running DWC 3 plants in 5" net cups,hydroton in each resivoir approx 15-18 gallon each, because they are 27 gallon plastic tuff boxes. i have a hanna combo meter that i also picked up. and once all my seeds are cracked put them right to the 400MH once in media cubes??? I load some pics tomorrow of everything. thanks all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Criz


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Apr 27, 2009)

yea you can go right to the MH, but when they are that small I leave them in just the grodan cubes as long as possible and then put them in a small dwc system where they are all bunched together, this way the first couple weeks they can all be lit by a smaller light.  If it was just 6 plants, they could do fine under a 45 watt fluro tube or CFL...just saves money.  
Not sure about those nutes, haven't used em.

But I am curiopus about one thing, you said you have hydroton in your DWC res????  The hydrotron should just be in the cups in a DWC.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 27, 2009)

yea the hydroton is in my net cups, which I cut 3 holes in the lids so they stay suspended ....not actually in the res. I should have typed that correctly. I was stoned!!! thanks.

Criz


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey man that mh might be a little much for your little seedlings.


----------



## D3 (Apr 27, 2009)

I leave my seedlings under flouro's for about 2 weeks. Than I start the nutes around 200 ppm.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 27, 2009)

well hate to say it but all I have is the 400 MH/HPS I have both bulbs, so now what do experts seem to think what I should do?


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 27, 2009)

Heres the pics I promised everyone!!! enjoy!!! also could I raise the light for just starting out with the seeds? Once they have some growth lower it? what do you all think? Thanks.

Criz


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 27, 2009)

Do you have one fan venting your light and a seperate one venting your area?  What size are they? You could probably just vented your room and pulled he air across your light and saved some money.  I waited until I had roots showing out of my cubes before I transplanted, about two weeks.  I just went to walmart and picked up a 18" cfl and got a daylight "plant" buld for it.  Couldn't have cost me more than $25.  But either way I would wait til you see roots.  And as soon as they pop up throw em under light otherwise they get all tall and stringy, or at least mine did.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 27, 2009)

yes I have 2 fans 1 for the light 1 for exhaust, not a matter of saving money, its just doing it right the 1st time. Also this is outside in a shed, with summer approaching ill deff. need it! there 180 cfm each, I also have a 3rd inline fan if needed. so it seems I need put those seeds under a lamp in a box with a cfl bulb in it for a week or 2.???


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Where is you intake fan? Also are you pushing air through the hood or pulling it?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Apr 27, 2009)

You will be fine using the MH if that is all you have for now, just sucks cuz it will cost extra.  Raise to about 2 feet above and make sure you have no heat issues.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 27, 2009)

pulling air, and the intake I just have holes cut at the bottom of the cab with screening over the holes(bug control) sucking air through them very well, raise the light ill try that out and ck my temps. cause with the light that low this afternoon was 90 in there, good thing no plants are in there!!!!!! 2 ft up its going and il ck my temps! also 24/0 or 18/6 for the seedlings?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

What are the ambient temps in the shed the box is in?


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 27, 2009)

80-85 and with summer right around the corner higher I would imagine.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

You may have to run your light at night. It will be hard to battle heat with temps like that. Unless you buy a portable A/C to run out there.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 27, 2009)

looks like its going to be a 18/6 light schedule for me.....with keeping the lights off from 1pm-7pm to fight the afternoon temps. I have the light 30" from the net cups with my dry run this afternoon it was 83-84.5 in there. so its going to be a rough but I think ill manage or atleast I hope!!! Positive thoughts!!!haha.....I just know to try to grow as much as I can in the cooler months to stock up so I dont have to grow in the summer!! Heat sucks!!

Criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

I would say night time is your best bet. Also try running that intake fan and see if you get a better flow of air in and out. What are your temps right now Crizzo?


----------



## Tater (Apr 28, 2009)

You're going to need to think about your rez temps as well.  Personally, I would suggest switching over and running soil if you can get those temps down or your rez temps will be way to high and you'll get pathogens.  I don't expect you switch cause you are all setup for hydro and I know I wouldn't lol, so lets try to find another solution.  Have you tried running at night?  What are those temps?  Can you afford a chiller?  Have you looked at AC? Have you considered CO2 supplementation if you can't get your temps down.  CO2 while it can provide a boost can also have the adverse affect of helping things go really really bad really really fast if you aren't dialed in.

Oh and tape up your lids with panda poly or mylar or whatever else blocks light and reflects heat, unless those lids are pure white and totally light proof (doubt it).  This will help with two things, rez temps and algae growth.

Good luck, I'll try to help best I can.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 28, 2009)

if your res temps are too high then you can get an aquarium chiller and that will solve your prob.

ill find the post for you.  couldnt find the post but here it is.
IceProbe Thermoelectric Aquarium Chiller -- do a google search

SSH


----------



## zipflip (Apr 28, 2009)

are flyovers known to be an occurrance in ur location/community. cus if ya got all that heat comin from a certain section of any size shed in ya yard i would think it may pose risk.  not tryin to get ya paranoid  but better to be safe than sorry IMO


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldn't be worried about a 400w hps. They are looking for huge heat signatures. The shop lights I use in my garage for working on the toys puts off way more heat then that.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 29, 2009)

no fly overs out where I live, havent seen anything since living here, im out in the country, I have 10 acres so and my closest neighbor is still 500 yds down the road, I have farms and paper company land all around me. Yea my night time temps I havent checked yet, but still getting down to 55-65 at night so I think Ill be alright its just the afternoon temps. well shall see, ill be running the light tonight to see what my temps do, Thanks all, I will keep you all updated!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh and Tater, with my lids on my containers, I painted the lids solid white on top(2-3 coats), then painted the under side of the lids black(2-3 coats), so Im hoping im good right????? also I may try to make some kind of ice intercooler for the air intake, I have an unlimited supply of free ice, (ice maker at my work), we shall see!!

Criz


----------



## Tater (Apr 29, 2009)

Didn't realize you had painted them.  I thought they were just white plastic which is notorious for ilght leeks.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey all, so far my dry run this evening, temps are GREAT!!! I dont even have the fan for my light on and its staying at 76 if anything it will go lower because it hasnt finished cooling off for the night, were still going into upper 50's at night, so its looking good, ill deffinately be pushing the temperature swings it seems for now. But what do you all think? Im still looking for ways to do things better!!! Thanks all.

Crizz

ps 5 of my seeds are about 1-2" long already out of the rockwool cubes. Pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 29, 2009)

OK heres the last update for this evening. shed temp 72, box temp with the 400 mh, running, just the regular 170cfm sucking from the ceiling in ground temp from two 2 1/2" holes, my thermometer is up on the side of the box 4 ft up, so I imagine its a few degress cooler down near the floor in the shed. so inside temp is 76.1 so we will see how low it goes, I will post at 4am when i get up for work the temps for overnight. thanks all once again, everyone has been great with the advise!!!! much respect to the founders and members of MP!!!


Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok well, my temps in my grow cab overnight, the lowest it got was 69. SO, is this temperature range I have sufficient enough to grow some good nuggs?

Hey Mods, should I start a new thread in the gro journal pages?


Crizz


----------

